# Builders in Ontinyent area?



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

Looking to have a perimeter wall built along the back of our villa....any builders on here who can give us a guestimate?
Looking at around 6 - 8 foot high and probably around 50 metres in length.

Thanks
Haynzy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

haynzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to have a perimeter wall built along the back of our villa....any builders on here who can give us a guestimate?
> Looking at around 6 - 8 foot high and probably around 50 metres in length.
> ...


my fellow mod snikpoh would probably know someone


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

haynzy said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking to have a perimeter wall built along the back of our villa....any builders on here who can give us a guestimate?
> Looking at around 6 - 8 foot high and probably around 50 metres in length.
> ...


I can't give you a guestimate but I know a man who can :wink:

We have a very good (Spanish) builder who we would recommend - he's done a lot of work with us and does loads for the town hall.

The first problem, I suspect is getting the permission from the town hall.


PM or email me and I can give you his details. How good is your Spanish?


----------



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I can't give you a guestimate but I know a man who can :wink:
> 
> We have a very good (Spanish) builder who we would recommend - he's done a lot of work with us and does loads for the town hall.
> 
> ...


hiya, thanks for replying...how do I PM you my email? Wife speaks good Spanish, we also have some friends in Ontinyent who will come and help get the conversation rolling .

Thanks Haynzy


----------

